# Bagger options for 54" deck



## akluthier (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and also a owner of a Craftsman YT4500 26hp Kohler. I have not taken delivery of it as it will be here next week. The local store sold me a bagger that is for the smaller decks. (24019) I thought maybe I could just retrofit it but they say no so I just called and canceled it. 

My question is what are my options for a bagger. 

Sears sells the 24917 which is a 3 bin soft bagger. Are there others that will adapt to this tractor or is this pretty much my only option.

Again I'm new to this so still doing the research but I'm sure there are many of you that have gone through this process and have this info in your memory banks. 

Thanks,
Rick


----------

